# Contenu de mail différend



## Fred 80 (18 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Cela fait 3 fous que je reçois un mail dont le titre et l'emetteur sont le bon mais oú le contenu est celui d'un autre message déjà reçu. Il s'agit d'un iPad 2 avec une boite mail toute neuve de chez orange.
Fred


----------

